# Audit ?s



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I audited my sprinklers and found roughly .5cm
in my main yard over 30 minutes and 2 zones. I had only been running them for 20 minutes three times a week and noticed a lot of stress. Figured I might as well find out how much water is actually being out down. So if 30 minutes puts down .19" then I was for sure not getting enough down running them for 20 minutes three times a week.

Can someone help me with my math to get 1" a week? If watering outs .19" I would need to water 5 days a week for 30 minutes? Note temps in MD are hot over 90 pretty consistently.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> I audited my sprinklers and found roughly .5cm
> in my main yard over 30 minutes. That section of my yard has 2 zones. I had only been running them for 20 minutes three times a week and noticed a lot of stress. Figured I might as well find out how much water is actually getting out down.
> 
> So if 30 minutes puts down .19" then I was for sure not getting enough down running them for 20 minutes three times a week.
> ...


To get 1" you would need to water 5.26 times longer (1" / 0.19" = 5.26).

5.26 x 30 min = 158 min (2 hr 38 min)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Also watering 5 days a week is a lot. I would consider running each zone longer, maybe 2 or 3 days a week.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@Ware to make it easy let's say a total of 2h40m for that area a week. 2 days would be 1h20m a day for those 2 zones and 3 days would be 55 minutes per give or take.

Thanks man.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> @Ware to make it easy let's say a total of 2h40m for that area a week. 2 days would be 1h20m a day for those 2 zones and 3 days would be 55 minutes per give or take.
> 
> Thanks man.


 :thumbsup:


----------

